# Hair mousse for wet look!



## CuteCurly (Sep 13, 2010)

hey all!

i want to know how can i give wet look to my hair. Should i use a mousse? if i use a mousse or a wet look, would that be enough?


----------



## internetchick (Sep 13, 2010)

I am not sure what you mean by a wet look.


----------



## allison0699 (Sep 13, 2010)

At Sallys, they have the Generic (GVP) Liquid Sculpting Gel that is supposed to compare to Sebastian Wet.


----------



## magosienne (Sep 13, 2010)

I would rather use a gel


----------



## divadoll (Sep 14, 2010)

mousse on wet hair, air dry and don't touch it. That's what I used to do.


----------



## perlanga (Sep 14, 2010)

I did it once with the mousse from the L'Oreal Studio line and it turned out great.


----------



## allison0699 (Sep 14, 2010)

I had the GVP liquid sculpting gel at the house but had never used it. Tried it last night and it did give me that wet look... until I touched it. Seems to me that there will be several products that will give you what you want, but you may have to be careful about touching it whatever you use. I don't know if a lot of hairspray over the gel or mousse would help any or not.


----------



## divadoll (Sep 16, 2010)

I used to do this look alot when I had a perm. I used any mousse preferably extra hold. You can touch your hair after it is dry but it has to air dry. You won't want to touch it anyways. My hair gets all hard and needle-like.


----------



## CuteCurly (Sep 16, 2010)

ok thanks a lot ladies for your wonderful tips.. and that do not touch your hair thing i already knew that. its kind of weird but you will have to loose something to gain some other thing


----------

